# heat and ac lights how to get to them?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I looked at replacing the main lights in my ac and heat control, I found the small tiny ones that lights the flip switch up (these two still work however) I need to find out where the main bulbs are and how to get at them as IU cant tell on this one. On the sentra you remove the knobs and the face plate comes off and can do it that way. 

Anyone know or done this yet?



Donnie H.


----------

